# white r34 v spec



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi all, most of you probably know this liner. bought from Nik Wilson from this site...made a few changes to it...
After driving scoobys and evo's the past 6 years i decided it was time for a skyline...
cant say i regret it!!!


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats a very nice ride :smokin:


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

Love white skylines, now sell it to me 
Hehe


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful. Love the wheels.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

liner?:banned: :chuckle: 

I can't believe Nik sold it. That is one hell of a cared for R34 you've picked up there. Welcome to the club


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

One of my favourites out there and the wheels make it even nicer. A fantastic buy that was, welcome


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

that is awesome!

get a top photograper down to do a proper photoshoot soon!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

cracking R34, Looked gorgeous when Nik had it, and still looks gorgeous now,

but (as has already been mentioned) please don't call them 'liners


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

What size wheels are those? 18 or 19?


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Maybe he got 10% off, since it was 10% off day at Homebase :thumbsup:


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

very very nice.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Where did you get those Rims?   


I want some dude!!!:runaway:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Preferred the Nismo graphics, as i think it helped the lines of the car in white, but hey, good choice, great car, nice rims.
Welcome


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes what on earth is a "liner" ??? 



:banned: :banned: :banned: 

:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

wooooow
nice R34 mate

Welcome to the club


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

DCD said:


> Yes what on earth is a "liner" ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


liner means it got nice lines . . 

OK I will get my coat now . . .


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Welcome to the forum Jason!

Nice car and really like those wheels - they suit a white one. Think the wheels are 19"?

My V6 does not make up the loss of this car to me - it is the best car I have ever owned - enjoy it since it drives like a dream.



Nik


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

That's soooo nice ! Enjoy


----------



## Mellon (Nov 12, 2006)

that is one gorgeous car man.. stunning.


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

hi all, its all thanks to nik the car looks and drives so well...credit to him..and as far as calling it a "liner" well after spending all that cash on it i can call it what i like!!!!


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Jason

You call it what you like, its your car! It's just a thing on this forum about the word "liner". If you go to the "other" Skyline site, there are more "liners" than owned by P+O.

I have to say again that those wheels are the mutts nuts on the car. What are you going to do with the black standard 18" rims?


Nik


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Real nice*

Looks clean and slik


----------

